# I can't stand my class anymore and NOBODY understands or helps me!



## BellaL (Feb 24, 2013)

So, that's why I came here. I don't even know what to start with. 
First of all, I love chemistry and I want to do something with my future about this subject.
(I also love writing novels and languages if it matters) I'm 16.

I'm in my second year of high-school in a class that I TOTALLY HATE/LOATHE.
I hate my math teacher. He is sooo fake, he can't teach well, he's annoying, he makes bad jokes and the most irritating fact is that he has favourite students and he treats me like a piece of sh!t. He doesn't even answer me when I say something but he jokes all the time in classes with his sweethearts.
Probably I wouldn't give a [email protected] but in my class the most important subject is MATH. And i'm in this class because my mom and dad think that i'll die hungry and jobless if i don't worship math. 
And besides math, the most important subject is IT. And I suck at it. I don't even understand it. 
But they still 'keep' me in this hogsty. My grades at math are the lowest.
My classmates are that kind of *******s and ****s who have good grades but in general are rude and stupid. But yeah, it doesn't matter - they know math and that's the most important thing. 
I want to go in another class, where chemistry and biology are mostly taught because I simply like these subjects. I'll do nothing in college with math and IT - I don't want to - so why do I have to stay in this damn class and waste my life?!
I've been crying for the last days, I've been taking chill pills and I'm having headaches. My mom gets mad and tries to find arguments to tell me that in that other class the chemistry teacher doesn't teach well and bla bla bla. My dad is the most ignorant man I know so there's no chance to talk with him. He really believes that i'm a dead soul if I don't know math.
Maybe if that matters, they both have jobs that have to do with math. :|
...and they laugh at me when I tell them I will become a writer.
Mom is wonderful but she does not understands me at this point.
And now i'm like a ghost at school, I don't want to talk with anyone, I just want to arrive home in my room. Dad says i'm 'feral' and I act like I live in the woods because I don't want to go to trips with these classmates (who have good grades at math and they gossip me a lot and stuff). God, whyyyyyy.


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe you could explain them that chemistry and biology are as important as maths? (well in my opinion they are much more important).

maths is just abstract thinking, which can be useful... but find out what future prospects you could have with it (or why your parents think that maths is THE subject).

Then look for future career opportunities for chemistry and biology. I bet there are more ways to actually do something useful as a scientist or a doctor of some sort. And just find as many examples as you can get (and if you are convinced even then that maths is not for you and all that) then give all this data to your parents. If they do not listen and still force you after your research, all I can say is that just keep strong and once you go to college and move out then forget them and start doing what you love.

P.S - they do not give Nobel prizes in maths!


----------



## Under the Radar (Jan 5, 2013)

They don't understand and they never will, because that's how most parents are. The only way is to go over their heads and do what the gut tells you, never let anyone to decide for you because you may end up in regrets later. Don't stop following your dreams no matter what others say.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^He's right. Trying to convince parents is often a waste of time. Bella, is there any way you could talk to a faculty head teacher or someone at the school about this. They may be able to transfer you to the Chem/Bio classes. It's you life and your future, at some point you're going to have to take control.

There are many people (myself included) who are just not cut out for maths. You should be entitled to work to your strengths. If you explain the situation to someone in authority at the school (write a note maybe, if you find talking too difficult) they should help you. After its in the schools interests to have students who perform well. I'm sure they'd much rather have a successful Chem/Bio student than another maths student who either just scrapes by or fails.

Good luck!


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

Parents will never understand, they'll just look at your future to see if you'll be successful or not -_-
Who cares what your parents want you to be? It's your life. Make it worth living.


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

The best thing you'll get out of upper level high school math classes is advanced placement into upper level college classes (if you remember what you learned and do well on the placement exam). It might save you money down the road. Otherwise, chemistry is much more important to focus on, if that's what you want for a career.

Like others said, talk to someone at school about it and see if they can change your schedule -- maybe the head of the science department, the chemistry teacher, or a guidance counselor. Someone should be able to change your schedule. Hopefully they won't require your parent's signature to do it. The only reason I could see your school not wanting to change your class is if there's a schedule conflict or if you haven't taken enough math classes to graduate.


----------

